

Ask HN: Recommend a good antivirus for Windows - webstartupper

I&#x27;ve used Nortons, AVG and more recently Avast in the past. Each antivirus seems to work well for a year or two and then gets compromised.<p>Do you have an antivirus recommendation for a Windows machine that has worked well for a number of years?
======
andrewchambers
I only trust Windows Defender from Microsoft. 1 - They know the internals of
their own system. 2 - They have strong interest in keeping your OS running
well. 3 - it is free.

------
forgotpasswd3x
Avira always seems to be at the top of the charts on [http://www.av-
comparatives.org/](http://www.av-comparatives.org/). I have used it for years
without issue.

------
usermac
You could create a "Standard" account for your day-to-day. Then no need for
virus protection. ^_^ To install software, you'll have an extra step of typing
in the admin user name and password. Nice.

------
Maascamp
Just use Windows Defender. It's built in. You're already done.

~~~
webstartupper
I believe Windows Defender only protects you against malware. You need a
separate anti-virus solution along with it.

~~~
andrewchambers
That is wrong, they are the same thing.

~~~
webstartupper
Interesting - Windows Defender is an antivirus product for Windows 8+.
However, for Windows 7 and older, it is only an anti-malware product.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Defender](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Defender)

~~~
0942v8653
What's the difference between the two? Wouldn't all viruses be considered
malware? Is there some standard that the software has to live up to to be
labeled antivirus?

~~~
insoluble
Viruses infect executable files (or other files that can potentially contain
executable code) while non-virus malware infects machines, browsers, or other
types of "hosts".

------
sarciszewski
Avast free, but NOT for the antivirus. It has a really convenient software
updating utility which will make you far more secure than any antivirus
feature ever could.

------
technion
Nearly every piece of malware I see rates 0/51 on virustotal. I would
recommend picking one of those that has a high detection ratio, but you see...

~~~
insoluble
Some of those with high detection ratios either (a) use excessive heuristics
or (b) detect things that could be considered "riskware" or a "hacker tool",
even if the software runs in the foreground and does not cause any problems
for the user. Then again, if you never use "hacker tools", then it may not
matter much to you.

------
KNoureen
Try ESET Smart Security, they have a 30 days free trial period.

------
lxue
Use Mac OSX

------
paulftw
After I stopped using Windows I've revisited my definition of "works well".
Not trying to troll or bash Microsoft here and perhaps you have strong reasons
to stay on it, but sometimes people try to treat symptom not the problem.

~~~
insoluble
Could it be that the "problem" in this case is that Windows has been so
popular over such a long period? The popularity not only makes it a desirable
target for malware but also makes it a desirable platform for cookie-cutter
anti-malware programs, many of which are not worth the bits they are printed
on. Another part of the problem is that many people are still running old
versions of Windows (some even before User Account Control was implemented),
which Microsoft is clearly trying to resolve here with the gratis Windows 10
upgrades.

